# Q: Dead Man's Hands



## mikeymikey (Sep 19, 2005)

hello everyone!
can somebody please help me here! What relation does the phrase "dead man's hands" have to cooking, or the kitchen? this is a question a friend asked me today, and i haven't the slightest clue!  

thanks!
mikey


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

It's a poker hand and also a video game. Does that help?


----------



## cook-jetto (Sep 17, 2005)

its a poker hand...

I have a little descroption about why its called that if anyones intrested...


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Crab lungs are also called "Dead men" and "devils fingers" in a kitchen context that may be what was meant.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Im with Chrose. The only phrase I have heard, in context of a kitchen, is "dead man's fingers", relating to the lungs of crabs, most specifically to softshell crabs.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

The "dead man's hand" is poker hand consisting of a pair of aces and a pair of eights. It's called that because supposedly Wild Bill Hickock was holding that hand when he was murdered.

Mark


----------



## mikeymikey (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks everyone, yeah the answer i was looking for was infact 'dead mans fingers'. meaning crabs lungs!....and from what i understand they are highly poisonus, and will infact kill someone if consumed!...

you learn something new everyday!

thanks!
mikey


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Ehhh....wives tale. They are only gills, they will not kill you, but still they aren't edible. Just scrape 'em off and toss them.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

if im not mistaken, the dead mans fingers are the rear legs of a crab (the small ones with paddles on them), but then again i could be wrong.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Sorry Nick, those are "swimmers" the deadmen are the crab lungs or gills.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Chrose is right.

(And I know you never get tired of hearing that  )

Mark


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Took the :talk: right out of my mouth! :lol:


----------

